# problème écran eMac



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2002)

Mon eMac qui n'a pas encore un mois présentait un grave défaut ce matin : l'image était trop haute par rapport au tube (la partie supérieure de l'image était invisible et le tiers du bas était noir).
J'ai eu beau essayer de remettre les réglages par défaut de l'écran, redémarrer, vider la PRam, le débrancher, rien n'y a fait.
Mais maintenant, tout semble OK.

C'est un problème courant ?


----------



## tornade13 (2 Novembre 2002)

Je ne sais pas d'ou ça viens mais effectivement chez moi l'image est un peu desaxer quand l'emac est froid mais apres 5 mn de chauffe l'image se recentre mais si effectivement cela est exageré la y'a problème /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2002)

Nan, nan,  c'est pas un peu désaxée : c'est l'image visible seulement aux 2/3 car le tiers supérieur est en-dehors de la dalle (et donc inaccesible), et le tiers inférieur est noir !


----------



## tornade13 (2 Novembre 2002)

fournit avec l'Emac il y'a un cd "test hardware" lance le test on sait jamais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Ritchie (3 Novembre 2002)

Hello, je crois que tu es confronté avec un problème de tube cathodique. J'avais exactement le même problème avec l'écran de ma TV, ce n'est qu'un problème de réglage interne et normalement même un technicien TV peut résoudre ça (alignement, vertical et horizontal )
Mais si tu es toujours sur garantie, vas signaler la chose à ton SAV.
   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Zitoune (3 Novembre 2002)

J'ai trouvé une photo qui correspond tout à fait à mon cas :


----------



## Ritchie (3 Novembre 2002)

Ben ça confirme ma supposition /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2002)

Alors Zitoune. Tu n'as vraiment pas de chance avec ton eMac. Après le bruit, l'écran. Moi c'est pour ces raisons que je l'ai revendu rapidement. Nous devrions lancer une action contre Apple qui a sorti cette machine avec un excellent rapport qualité/prix sur le papier, mais qui a des défauts innaceptables. Surtout que la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont pas forcément les moyens de s'acheter des Power Mac ou voire des iMac TFT.


----------



## Zitoune (3 Novembre 2002)

J'ai lancé un test hardware complet et tout va bien...

Non, ce n'est pas un simple réglage du tube car l'image "décolle" petit à petit et le raffraîchissement ne se fait plus correctement (les blancs semblent traversés par des "vagues" grises).

Du point de vue des performances, je suis très satisfait.
Mais en ce qui concerne le bruit ou l'écran, je suis déçu.

Et pourtant, je suis un utilisateur Mac convaincu, pas un switcher alors j'imagine la déception de certains...


----------



## Zitoune (4 Novembre 2002)

Verdict : retour SAV


----------



## Zitoune (5 Novembre 2002)

Le technicien FNAC que j'ai eu au bout du fil m'a dit que j'étais le troisième aujiourd'hui avec les mêmes symptômes...


----------



## Stephan (5 Novembre 2002)

Et bien bon courage maladie propre au eMac
Mon eMac a été réparé 2 fois sans succès : j'ai râlé, envoyé des courriers, des faxs, téléphoné le cirque a duré 1 mois et demi. Finalement j'ai pu rendre cette daube de eMac, j'ai rajouté la différence et j'ai pris un G4 le tout-en-un, je ne veux plus en entendre parler


----------



## Zitoune (5 Novembre 2002)

Tu l'avais acheté où ton eMac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2002)

C'est vrai l'eMac est un produit mal né ! C'est inadmissible.


----------



## archi (6 Novembre 2002)

j'ai en un et depuis 4 mois il marche impec.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Donc attention aux conclusions hatives!
C'est pas parce que t'as pas eu de chance de tomber sur un exemplaire défaillant ( je le déplore et compatis  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif ) qu'il faut généraliser!
Au contraire, c'est une super machine, à un prix très compétitif.
Qu'on se le dise!
Il s'en est, d'ailleurs, vendu un paquet en très peu de temps.


----------



## Telonioos (6 Novembre 2002)

Salut,

Je vais tout à fait dans le sens d'archi  (serais-tu gadz'arts par hasard ???), je suis très satisfait de mon emac.

Qu'on se le dise aussi, c'est une très bonne machine !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## KreAtiK (6 Novembre 2002)

C'est vrai, quand les gens ont un problème ils le disent résultat presques toutes les machines semblent défaillantes.
Donc je viendrai rajouter mon expérience : 
Mon eMac est fantastique !


----------



## Zitoune (6 Novembre 2002)

dans l'absolu, la machine est bien (bonnnes performances et bon rapport qualité/prix), mais un peu bruyante !
En plus, le mien présente un gros souci au niveau de l'écran...


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Novembre 2002)

je peux rajouter mon expérience...
j'espère que le mien sera impecable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2002)

Je suis passé aujourd'hui dans un Darty équipé d'un rayon avec plusieurs MAC. Ca fait plaisir à voir car il était bien équipé. Les 3 modèles d'eMac étaient présentés. J'ai remarqué sur les 3 un lèger tremblement de l'écran en bas à droite ... lèger mais visible. Le mien que j'ai vendu, pour cette raison et pour le bruit bien sûr, présentait le même défaut. Alors quoi penser ???


----------



## minime (12 Novembre 2002)

Thierry Hongre a dit:
			
		

> Alors quoi penser ???


A un écran CRT plutôt bas de gamme, choisi pour favoriser la chute du prix de l'eMac afin d'avoir une vraie "entrée de gamme" ? 1024*768 avec une fréquence de rafraîchissement de 75 Hz ce n'est pas très impressionnant. Pour éviter le scintillement de l'image et la fatigue visuelle la fréquence doit atteindre au moins de 72 Hz. Contrat rempli, mais tout juste.

En 1999 la fréquence de rafraîchissement d'un Studio Display 21 pouces était de 85 Hz avec une définition d'affichage de 1600*1200 pixels.


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2002)

8 jours, voilà 8 jours que ma machine est partie au SAV, et toujours aucune nouvelle...


----------



## Stephan (14 Novembre 2002)

Ben 8 jours, c'est rien ils attendent surement un lot écran/carte analogique en provenance de Corée Quand le mien était parti en réparation pour la 2e fois, ils attendaient 11 écrans !

Bon courage


----------



## Zitoune (15 Novembre 2002)

La machine a fonctionné 24 jours normalement, j'ai mis 5 jours à dialoguer avec la Fnac, et voilà 9 jours que j'attends le retour de mon eMac. C'est long...


----------



## Zitoune (20 Novembre 2002)

Bin j'ai eu la FNAC au bout du fil : ma machine devrait être de retour d'ici la fin de la semaine, mais ils n'ont pas pu me dire ce qui avait été fait sur la machine !


----------



## Ritchie (20 Novembre 2002)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Bin j'ai eu la FNAC au bout du fil : ma machine devrait être de retour d'ici la fin de la semaine, mais ils n'ont pas pu me dire ce qui avait été fait sur la machine !  *



Ca c'est fort de la part de la FNAC, même pas savoir la réparation effectuée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En espérant qu'il te la ramène pas dans le même état que tu l'as apportée. Enfin, fais nous savoir de quelle panne il s'agissait lors du retour de ton ordi.


----------



## Zitoune (22 Novembre 2002)

Voilà, j'ai eu un coup de fil de la FNAC pour ma'nnoncer ce qui a été fait sur ma machine : réglage de l'écran et révision complète.

Ca me surprend de savoir qu'aucun élément n'était défectueux, mais en tout cas, j'espère ne pas devoir renvoyer dans pas longtemps ma machine au SAV...


PS : Si rien n'a été changé, pourquoi ça a duré si longtemps (17 jours) ?


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2002)

ben elle a fait un long voyage a massy palaiseau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (centre technique fnac)


----------



## Zitoune (22 Novembre 2002)

J'ai récupéré ma machine ce matin : pour l'instant, tout fonctionne normalement.
J'ai cependant dû reformater la machine car elle ne prenait plus en compte mes mots de passe utilisateur et administrateur...


----------



## KreAtiK (23 Novembre 2002)

je précise juste que ce n'est pas si généralisé.
j'ai mon eMac depuis un mois et mon ecran ne vibre tjs pas.


----------



## Zitoune (23 Novembre 2002)

Je n'ai jamias prétendu que c'était généralisé : je cherchais juste à savoir si le problème était courant ou exceptionnel.
C'est pas de chance pour ceux à qui ça arrive, mais je ne suis apparemment pas le seul !


----------



## WS95000 (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KreAtiK:</font><hr />* je précise juste que ce n'est pas si généralisé.
j'ai mon eMac depuis un mois et mon ecran ne vibre tjs pas.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Un mois seulement ? Un peu de patience, ça ne va pas tarder à venir


----------



## Ritchie (24 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KreAtiK:</font><hr />* 
j'ai mon eMac depuis un mois et mon ecran ne vibre tjs pas.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Il n'est pas encore à la bonne température.


----------



## Zitoune (26 Novembre 2002)

Je me demande si l'alimentation de ma machine n'a pas été changée car si avant la jointure câble-coque était parfaite, ce n'est plus le cas !


----------



## Ritchie (26 Novembre 2002)

A mon humble avis, comme tu avais des problèmes d'écran, il est fort possible que l'alimentation du tube a été vérifiée. En TV c'est la THT, mais en ordi. faudrait poser la question à un spécialiste.
Mais bon, du moment que ça roule


----------



## Zitoune (26 Novembre 2002)

Jusqu'ici, tout va bien...
Jusqu'ici, tout va bien...


----------



## Zitoune (2 Décembre 2002)

Premiers doutes !
Il y a une déformation de l'image en haut de l'écran : la barre des menus est concave !


----------



## Zitoune (4 Décembre 2002)

MacBidouille en parle aujourd'hui...


----------



## Pym (5 Décembre 2002)

Moi, au bout d'un mois, mon ecran m'a fait une grosse etincelle en haut a droite, sous la coque, puis s'est eteint aussi sec. 
J'ai rebranche un peu plus tard en me cachant sous la table  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour eviter une implosion eventuelle.
J'ai alors demande a ma petite soeur ce qu'elle voyait (je blague...)
Il ne s'est pas rallume, j'ai recommence une ou deux fois (j'entendais le DD ronronner, donce le systeme montait), il s'est finalement allume.
Depuis, plus de probleme.

D'habitude, j'aime bien les coups de foudre, mais celui-la ...


----------



## Ritchie (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pym:</font><hr />* Moi, au bout d'un mois, mon ecran m'a fait une grosse etincelle en haut a droite, sous la coque, puis s'est eteint aussi sec. 

Depuis, plus de probleme.

D'habitude, j'aime bien les coups de foudre, mais celui-la ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben, la soluce des écrans est trouvée. Une bonne overdose de tension, il se calme et puis fait son boulot correctement


----------



## minime (6 Décembre 2002)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> je cherchais juste à savoir si le problème était courant ou exceptionnel.



Malheureusement il a l'air courant,  un article de MacFixit annonce que certains revendeurs arrêtent carrement la vente d'eMac à cause d'un taux pannes trop important.


----------



## saphir44 (7 Décembre 2002)

Moi aussi j'ai un probleme avec l'écran de l'eMac , je l'ai acheté en juillet, au début je n'avais remarqué aucuns défauts particuliers, mais depuis le mois de novembre tout va de travers, l'image vibre, plein de lignes grises transparentes traversent l'écran, l'image monte et se transforme en trapeze. j'ai trouvé une solution pour l'instant, je laisse éteind l'emac pendant une journée et quand je le rallume le lendemain tout va bien ou presque (l'écran vibre toujours un peu quand le disque dur tourne ou le lecteur CD). Je me demande si je vais pas le retourner au SAV parce c'est comme même bizard. Bref, tout ça pour dire que je suis tres deçu de l'eMac et je conseille à personne de l'acheter car beaucoup de monde  semble avoir des problèmes avec cet ordinateur.


----------



## LC (7 Décembre 2002)

J'ai acheté 4 eMac début juillet . un des quatres écrans est tombé en panne au bout de 2 mois ( la panne dont tout le monde parle , qui survenait après plusieurs heures de fonctionnement , mais de façon tout à fait aléatoire = c'est à dire certains jours no problem , d'autres la panne survenait en moins de 15 minutes) =&gt; retour au SAV , qui l'a gardé 24 jours ... pour changer la carte vidéo . Depuis il fonctionne parfaitement ( et les 3 autres aussi )
heureusement que j'avais pris des photos de la gueule de l'écran car , au SAV , ils n'ont jamais constaté d'anomalies !!!


----------



## Zitoune (7 Décembre 2002)

LC a dit:
			
		

> *heureusement que j'avais pris des photos de la gueule de l'écran*



J'ai fait pareil !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2002)

elle est pas mal ta photo. Mais je vois pas bien le rapport avec le sujet.


----------



## Zitoune (7 Décembre 2002)

Ses références ont changé.
Si tu veux voir la même, tu vas chez MacBidouille à l'endroit indiqué plus haut !


PS : mais je pense savoir qui tu es...


----------



## aristide (11 Décembre 2002)

même problème pour moi 2 fois de suite la première fois puis encore 1 ou 2 fois ponctuellement.
Est-ce seulement une surtension ? ou un problème d'alim ou de carte vidéo ?


----------



## Zitoune (14 Décembre 2002)

P*t**n, ça recommence comme avant.
Pff...


----------



## Ritchie (15 Décembre 2002)

Salut Zitoune,
C'est vraiment ce que je craignais, un copié=&gt;collé d'un ancien post de ma part concernant ton problème d'écran.



En espérant qu'il te la ramène pas dans le même état que tu l'as apportée.


----------



## Zitoune (15 Décembre 2002)

Ca m'énerve, mais imaginons que ceci arrive à un switcher...




PS : Merci Ritchie de ton soutien !


----------



## Ritchie (16 Décembre 2002)

Je rêve certainement, mais je trouve que "APPLE" doit être au courant de ces anomalies et devrait dire à ceux qui possèdent un eMac de le rentrer
afin d'en recevoir un autre plus fiable et ceci *GRATOS*


----------



## Zitoune (16 Décembre 2002)

C'est sûr que cette démarche lui permettrait de se réconcilier avec les acheteurs mécontents !

Think different ?


----------



## Zitoune (17 Décembre 2002)

Ben j'ai gagné un nouveau retour SAV !

Pour info, MacBidouille parle de nouveau de l' eMac et de son écran capricieux.


----------



## Zitoune (18 Décembre 2002)

MacBidouille en parle une nouvelle fois !


----------



## Zitoune (28 Décembre 2002)

La panne a été identifiée par Apple ! 

Et ma machine revient le 31/12


----------



## Zitoune (5 Avril 2003)

Mon eMac repart au SAV mercredi... 
Un produit génial : merci Apple


----------



## Zitoune (29 Avril 2003)

Ma machine est revenue du SAV aujourd'hui : l'écran est toujours concave, mais en plus il a été mal remonté (un fil dépasse de la coque) !


----------



## Zitoune (1 Mai 2003)

Et voilà une photo illustrant le soin apporté à la réparation de ma machine...


----------



## Zitoune (5 Mai 2003)

Je ne suis (malheureusement) pas le seul malchanceux à qui ceci arrive !


----------



## Ulysses (5 Mai 2003)

Putain les boules. J'espère que ton problème va se résoudre vite. Les salauds. Et je flippe d'avoir ce foutu problème d'écran à mon triste tour...


----------



## Zitoune (15 Mai 2003)

Mon eMac repart en réparation mercredi prochain !

Si le défaut est bien constaté par le technicien, la Fnac devait me proposer un "geste commercial" (non-encore défini) !


----------



## amufa (25 Mai 2003)

Est-ce que le problème (écran et bruit ventilo) des nouveaux emac 1ghz est réglé ?
Quelqu'un a t'il une info
Merci


----------



## Zitoune (2 Juin 2003)

N'empêche que...


----------



## Zitoune (8 Juillet 2003)

Ben mon eMac est reparti au SAV Fnac le 21/05.
On m'a appelé pour me demander de faxer la facture, ce que j'ai fait le 20/06.
Depuis, plus de nouvelles !

Que je suis content de n'avoir pas revendu mon iMac350


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Ben mon eMac est reparti au SAV Fnac le 21/05.
> On m'a appelé pour me demander de faxer la facture, ce que j'ai fait le 20/06.
> Depuis, plus de nouvelles !
> 
> ...



décidement Zitoune ,tu n'as pas de chance...
c'est ce qui s'appelle avoir tiré un mauvais numéro...
pourquoi ne demandes tu pas le remplacement de ton eMac par un neuf a 1GHz??c'est le moins qu'ils puissent faire pour toi...

syd


----------



## Zitoune (8 Juillet 2003)

C'est ce que j'ai demandé : la Fnac étudie le dossier depuis la mi-avril !
Pour l'instant, je suis en vacances mais je les appelerai dès mon retour...

Heureusement que ce n'est pas mon premier Mac parce qu'il y a de quoi être dégoûté des ordinateurs ornés d'une pomme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS : j'avais appelé AppleFrance qui avait pris note de mes griefs mais mon interlocuteur m'avait annoncé que la politique de la maison est de réparer les machines, pas de les échanger !


----------



## Onra (8 Juillet 2003)

Effectivement là, c'est vraiment pas de chance... j'espère que ton histoire va bien se terminer !

On est tous avec toi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> * Effectivement là, c'est vraiment pas de chance... j'espère que ton histoire va bien se terminer !
> 
> On est tous avec toi
> 
> ...



moi je pense qu'ils vont te le changer parce que tous ces aller retour chez les réparateurs,cela va finir par dégrader la finition extérieure...

courage,tiens nous au courant...

syd


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi je pense qu'ils vont te le changer parce que tous ces aller retour chez les réparateurs,cela va finir par dégrader la finition extérieure...
> 
> ...



les coques exterrieur ce change


----------



## Zitoune (11 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> * Effectivement là, c'est vraiment pas de chance... j'espère que ton histoire va bien se terminer !
> 
> On est tous avec toi
> 
> ...



Merci de vore soutien


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juillet 2003)

Ben la Fnac a finalement accepté de reprendre mon eMac, et m'a fait un avoir (valable aujourd'hui seulement) : du coup, j'ai craqué pour un iBook 14" !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Ben la Fnac a finalement accepté de reprendre mon eMac, et m'a fait un avoir (valable aujourd'hui seulement) : du coup, j'ai craqué pour un iBook 14" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beau geste...mais ils ne t'ont pas laissé le temps de te retourner,c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !cela s'appelle mettre la pression sur le client!
enfin ,ton histoire se termine bien,tant mieux!
tu vas passer de l'image qui monte aux pixels morts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




naonnn ,je plaisante!!
je suis bien content que çà ait marché,et tu vois ,j'etais optimiste pour toi!
on te verra plus dans ce forum alors?snif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vas squater le forum ibook!

syd


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> beau geste...mais ils ne t'ont pas laissé le temps de te retourner,c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !cela s'appelle mettre la pression sur le client!
> enfin ,ton histoire se termine bien,tant mieux!*


Oui, mais si tu savais comme je suis soulagé !






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu vas passer de l'image qui monte aux pixels morts!
> 
> 
> ...


C'est ma grande angoisse : j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'allumer la bête pour vérifier...






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *on te verra plus dans ce forum alors?snif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben si : j'ai encore un iMac350


----------



## Zitoune (6 Février 2004)

Le problème n'est pas réglé


----------

